# TO35 / davis back hoe-misc- new member



## xcflyn (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all,
I am a new member. I am a semi retired work camper and currently manage a campground where we have a couple tractors. One being the TO35. It had not run in years and I did manage to get it running yesterday. Runs fair but if the motor is dogged it will die. I believe it is a carb issue but have no manual or information to really study. The tractor sat with old fuel in it and I did drain it but feel there are issues. I could go into detail but basically it seems to starve for fuel when trying to pull a hill or most of high range for any length of time. Is there a good source for gaskets ect ...?
next the 3pt works but comes up very slow and jerky-like air in the system but it appears to have plenty of oil- not hydraulic looking oil, more like sae 30 looking, which may be the issue, I know I worked on an old german tractor that used straight 30 for the hydraulics. 
Last, currently it has a davis bucket-loader which works great and looks more stout then tractors I have owned and used in the past, it also has the back hoe attachment. Which at first I said was not correct for the tractor because it looks way too big. But after a close look ( a little weed trimming needed) it is a Davis and does hook up. The owner is considering selling the back hoe- is there a market without selling the loader?
Basically I can live without the 3pt if its going to be costly to fix, but a second tractor with a bucket would me nice.
BTW the other is a 955 JD-4wd diesel  , a decent little tractor.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a Service Manual you can order - https://www.allpartsstore.com/ItemD...01&SearchItem=1&TextSearch=&ItemNumber=SMMF14

Also here are the parts - there can be more than one Carburetor fitted to this one - if you have issues identifying it let me know I will try to help. https://www.allpartsstore.com/Searc...CTOR&SelcModel=TO35&SelcSectn=E&SelcSubsc=E45

By the way welcome to the club.


----------



## xcflyn (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you. I did a little more work on it. Seems it could be a fuel delivery issue all so. Think I will order a manual from your link. 
Not a lot of activity on this forum ? Just wondering


----------

